# البرامج الطيرانية و المحاكاه Simulation



## م المصري (19 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 

برنامج SpaceCAD 3.1 حمل بروابط سريعة​ 

برنامج FSAcars من طيران الخليج التشبيه + دليل الاستخدام​ 

Sar83 - برنامج تحليل أداء المحركات النفاثة



برنامج جديد و مفيد.........​ 
لفتة نظر إلى اللعبة المفقودة Flight Simulator X - Professional Edition​ 
[] Advanced Aircraft Analysis ... 2.5 []​ 
طلب برنامج تعلم قيادة طائرات​ 
مطلوب برنامج Visualfoil Plus​ 
برنامج Aaa​


----------

